# 92A1 issues



## thomismetal (Sep 27, 2012)

I have only put 50 or so rounds through my 92A1 and I just started having feeding problems. I am only loading 5 to 10 rounds in the clip and have had feeding errors three times. Also, the slide stop didn't catch after the final round in one instance. The extractor is blowing the casings up into my face and forearm. What the hell??? Please, any advice would be welcomed. i am calling the gun shop tomorrow. I just bought this thing 3 weeks ago and loved it up until this point. Thanks


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Sounds like you've loosened your grip.The slide is running sluggish,you're either absorbing recoil from the frame or something is slowing the slide.By obsorbing recoil I mean the frame is allowed to move too much so the recoiling energy in the slide is being lost too fast.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Plus, your putting the ammo in clips, not magazines


----------



## thomismetal (Sep 27, 2012)

berettabone said:


> Plus, your putting the ammo in clips, not magazines


I've been around guns my whole life, i don't care if i don't get the proper lingo correct!


----------



## thomismetal (Sep 27, 2012)

rex said:


> Sounds like you've loosened your grip.The slide is running sluggish,you're either absorbing recoil from the frame or something is slowing the slide.By obsorbing recoil I mean the frame is allowed to move too much so the recoiling energy in the slide is being lost too fast.


How could that have happened all of a sudden; in regards to the frame being loose? The slide has been properly oiled so I do not think it is catching on anything.. I appreciate your help by the way. Im happy to get any advice i can get. I love my pistols, but as far as the inner workings of them, i don't know how to pinpoint a problem very well, obviously


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

No,it's not the gun or frame being loose.For an auto handgun to function,you're holding the frame and the energy from the gunpowder pushes the bullet out.That same energy is transfered to the barrel and slide in an opposite direction which is what makes the gun function.The slide starts moving back with the barrel locked to it until the bullet leaves the barrel and pressure drops to a safe level that you don't get a facefull of hot gas.When the barrel unlocks the slide is free to continue rearward to extract the case from the chamber,eject it and strip a new load to feed it in the barrel and lock up for the next shot.As the slide starts back the hammer spring helps slow the slide down cocking the hammer,and the recoil spring plays a part in resistance.For all of this to happen you need to hold that frame solid,otherwise the frame recoils back also and scrubs power from the slide to do it's thing.It's also called limp wristing and is quite common.While you may not think it happens,it does and you can easily test it by holding the frame firmer.Can happen to anyone and seasoned shooters have it happen if they get or are fatigued.

Another cause is wimpy ammo,what are you shooting?It happens with cheap ammo or target loads that the gun isn't set up for.Bulk Remington,MagTech and Winchester White Box (WWB) have been known to do it.When I reloaded 9 I had some light loads that dribbled out of the gun right at my foot in a neat little pile.Occasionally one would pop back at me.These were early FS's,I don't know if they've changed springs since then or not.I never had a jamb but I hold a handgun pretty tight.I've shot alot of guns and calibers so I don't change my grip much at all between them.Instead my grip is pretty much the same on anything I grab and regulate the sights to correct for verticle deviation between caliber/load that gun uses.Faster/lighter bullets exit the bore before a heavier/slower bullet so the former will hit lower them the latter at a given distance.A solid grip compared to a lax one would work the same way to a point.

Another thing that points me to this is it's happening with a 1/2 empty mag,the less rounds in the mag the less spring pressure there is pushing the next round up,when a good mag starts causing problems closer to empty it's a sign the mag spring needs replaced.I don't think your new spring is bad,by not holding it firm enough the round is hitting the ejector weakly and the slide is returning foward a little too quick.As it catches the next round's rim the breechface is just catching it,it can't slide up the breechface because the round is too low from where it should be,so the round does leave the mag but when the bullet hits the ramp it goes up but the rim gets jambed foward,causing a stovepipe.Could be something else though,this is just what I see happening with the current info.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

thomismetal said:


> I have only put 50 or so rounds through my 92A1 and I just started having feeding problems. I am only loading 5 to 10 rounds in the clip and have had feeding errors three times. Also, the slide stop didn't catch after the final round in one instance. The extractor is blowing the casings up into my face and forearm. What the hell??? Please, any advice would be welcomed. i am calling the gun shop tomorrow. I just bought this thing 3 weeks ago and loved it up until this point. Thanks


If it's a brand new 92a1 something sounds fishy. There is a subtle difference in the breakdown compared with the 92fs, once you place your slide back on the frame to reassemble you do not have to manually flip up the takedown lever but only rack the slide and the takedown lever automatically returns to the up right position, but according to the manual you can do it either way. Do you have the captive recoil assembly in backwards? I assume your recoil buffer is properly seated before assembly. And last but not least did you read the handgun manual before operation and dissasembly and reassembly? I strongly believe you may have assembled the recoil assembly backwards, but just a guess.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Apparently, not this gun.......


thomismetal said:


> I've been around guns my whole life, i don't care if i don't get the proper lingo correct!


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Denner,you have a link to a pic of the recoil assembly?I guess these did change,both of mine just had a rod and spring.Are the ends of the spring wound or is one snipped?1911s can get wierd if you put the snipped end on the guiderod head instead of in the plug,but the 92 I have left has wound ends.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

http://www.berettausa.com/file.aspx?DocumentId=50
This is the manual for the 92a1 and 96a1 w/ the captive recoil assembly, which states the flat end fits into the locking block.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks,I appreciate it.


----------



## tommyt (Oct 10, 2012)

I had the same problem with my 92a1 in that it would eject to my face. I posted the below at berettaforum.net. I believe that underpowered cheap ammo is the issue. I knew I could not have been the only one to have this problem.

I actually went out shooting last week. I narrowed the brass to the face issue to ammo related issue. While using federal champion 115 grain fmj i took some brass to the head. I switched to Winchester 147 grain jhp and the problem stopped. I could feel that the winchester had more felt recoil and was hotter. The champion ammo is weak and barely ejects out of the pistol while the winchester ejects with more force.


----------



## tommyt (Oct 10, 2012)

Try some hotter ammo. Some people like S&B or Fiochi ammo for berettas. Ammo like federal champion is pretty weak stuff.

What ammo did you use? Also make sure you field strip the pistol and clean out and relube that pistol with clp.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Install a stronger recoil spring...................15lbs.....17lbs......


----------



## tommyt (Oct 10, 2012)

Also do the warranty registration with beretta. That gives you three years. Then if you real have a problem they'll take it back to fix. If you don't register you only get one year.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Sounds like you're limp-wristing.


----------



## Timowen1 (Nov 19, 2012)

I've shot nothing but 9mm and 38 spl. All my life. Last Jan. bought my first 45 acp. The very first time out with the 45, 3 out of the first 8 (all the magazine held) I had a failure to feed or eject. Cause..limp wrist. Tightened my grip and never had another issue and have shot several hundred rounds. It happens.


----------



## thomismetal (Sep 27, 2012)

@ tommyt

pretty sure you're right, it's an ammo problem


----------



## mildot22 (Dec 15, 2012)

Afternoon thomismetal

I really don't know how normal your problem is but my new 92A1 did the same thing. 

It would fail to fully feed a new round & wouldn't lock open on the last round. 

Mine just needed about 500 round through it to work & feed properly. It seems the combination of a new tight gun, heavy recoil spring, & heavy hammer spring all stack up to make the slide move with enough resistance to not fully stroke with lighter ammo. 

On my 92A1, seeing as I hand load, I just bumped the powder amount up 2 grains & all was good. Then when I got near 500 rounds I backed off 1 grain of powder than another 1 grain & now it feeds great back to using my normal loaded rounds. 

Bottom line -- just give it some shooting time & if possible find some more powerful rounds to get it feeding properly until it is fully broken in.


----------

